# Mic volume is very low



## Juzomon (Nov 19, 2005)

Win XP
Headset: Logitech Premium
Sound program: Realtek
Computer inputs: [front panel] - one pink jack with a microphone icon and one green jack with a headphone icon, and [back panel] - a pink, green and blue jack. The blue one is for extention speaker, I think. 

I recently bought a Logitech Premium headset and realized that the mic was very quiet. I thought it was a problem with the actual mic, so I replaced it. The new one isn't any better, so I realized that my settings must be wrong. I have turned my master volume on full and the mic volume on full, but I can hardly hear anything when I am using sound recorder, and people mention that my mic is too quiet when playing games.

With Realtek, it comes up with a window saying 'which device did you plug in?' when something is plugged into the back panel, but not when using the front panel, even though it should. How do I fix that?

I have tried using both front and back panels to plug my mic into, but nothing has helped. 

Can someone please help me with this, there is probably something I have overlooked.
Remember, I can hear the mic, but it is just very quiet.

Thanks.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

The blue jack is most likely a line in,so you can hook up an ipod or whatever.
For your mic,go to start/all programs/accessories/entertainment/volume
control and there should be an advanced button under the mic slider.
Click the advanced button and check the box that says mic boost.
Click ok or apply on all the windows to exit.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

*Welcome to TSF*

the pink should be for the mic both front and back. Go into control panel open the sound amd multimedis > audio tab and make sure the mic prefered device is the raltek/ AC97. You should also have in your control panel an AC97 or realtek icon this will take you in to the the configuration. :sayyes:


----------



## Juzomon (Nov 19, 2005)

^x2

Yes, the blue input is a line in plug. I checked about the volume boost and it was already selected. Above the box for volume boost there is 2 sliders for adjusting the bass and treble. The sliders were both near zero, but it was greyed-out so I can't select them.

^x1

I opened up the Realtek configuration manager, selected that the front pink panel is for microphone and the green one is for headphone, but when I select the front panel in volume control, it just says 'FPink' and 'FGreen'. I already have these turned up, but it doesn't seem to help.

Even with the pink socket set to microphone and green to headphone, when I go to the Realtek audio wizard, it does not pick up that there is anything plugged into the front panel.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

I take it the mic does not work in the back panel eather?


----------



## Ohm3n (Aug 17, 2008)

I've got the exact same problem, I have a Logitech precision headset and i'm going with realtek crap to


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

See if you can enable +20dB Mic boost.










If that doesn't help - please start a thread of your own.


----------

